# Help finding a comic



## Reflekks95 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi I am trying to find a comic about a older brother trading rooms with his little brother and gets taken by a monster that's in the little brothers room and it's a NSFW comic and I can't remember the name of it can anyone help me find it


----------



## Gaitsu (Oct 8, 2016)

I'll look around for you, just give some more details. What are the brothers names would probably be a big help.

To tide you over, you might check out The Monster Under The Bed. It has 100 pages right now, and a decent story. Isnt furry, but that doesnt detract from it.


----------

